# starting to bud.



## akademiks (Sep 1, 2005)

this lady is 38" and started to show the first signs of flowering a week ago today. the strain is white widow.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 1, 2005)

congrats


----------



## Diseased Strain (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice. Enjoy the smoke man.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 1, 2005)

nice


----------



## Max (Sep 10, 2005)

Akademiks, what's your setup?


----------



## 420smoker (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks great man, have fun


----------



## BCdreadgirl (Dec 14, 2005)

38" thats impressive, itll produce some fat buds, enjoi


----------



## The haze one (Jan 15, 2006)

nice looking dope man hope u enjoy and everything goes well with the op


----------



## MaryJane911 (Feb 6, 2006)

Omg thats tight, im lovin them pics!!! lookin good


----------



## skunk (Feb 6, 2006)

7 more weeks . no samplings either lol.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 7, 2006)

is that nirvanas white widow?  looks grrrrreat!!


----------



## blondeboy (Jun 13, 2009)

I was wondering what a female plant looks while blooming, because all I seem to know how to grow are male.  Oh man.....the one in my flowering box is male too.


----------



## skunkworks6988 (Jun 23, 2009)

For a healthy female plant, about how much in lbs will you get of buds?

MMMM, LOOKS GREAT BY THE WAY...


----------



## hannah_pink (Sep 13, 2009)

I have never grown before......I have 4 plants growing outside they are like 4 ft tall.... how do I tell when it starting to bud ? I keep thinking it is starting but it just turns out to be more leafs........does any one have any pics of the very firsts signs of budding ?


----------



## mfgriff (Sep 13, 2009)

if you see any pistils its a fem if you see something that looks like a seed sac its a male there are many diagrams around probs even on google images

skunkworks  it all depends on strain, nutes, lighting, c02, airflow

ive seen 3lbs plus pulled from 1 outdoor giant


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 13, 2009)

*looking good man enjoy those buds*


----------

